
Big changes at eatsa - bryanmikaelian
https://blog.eatsa.com/big-changes-at-eatsa-7dd76a7c4ea1
======
apoorv20
It would be very interesting to see how eatsa evolves. I hope they reach a
point where they could deploy robots like Sally[0] or Spyce Kitchen[1] to
automate the backend also.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdhZnP10n6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdhZnP10n6A)

[1] [http://www.spyce.io/](http://www.spyce.io/)

